# Bubble/Elevator Bit



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Rule, no. But it should be used with two reins. 
Too bad it's the jumper/eventer bit du jour. Everyone thinks they need to use one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah so many people use it, i use it simply because i cant find a bit that my horse responds to out on xc and its not too too harsh but thanks for clarifying the reins up for me!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Should always be used with two reind but generaly people don't have the knowlege they say they do and it is very very commonly seen with just 1 rein.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

ah gotcha, thanks!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

faye said:


> *Should always be used with two reind* but generaly people don't have the knowlege they say they do and it is very very commonly seen with just 1 rein.


Not at all.....


It's not a matter of lack of knowledge, just preference. The reason to have two reins is to have more "options". That's all. 

There have been a few times when even I have used it with one rein. I have used it that way on the middle ring and never felt the need to use the bottom ring. However, since its control is mainly through poll pressure and, if you test the bit fully, you will find that the poll pressure is not all that strong, it is not HORRIBLE (as some will suggest) to use it with one rein. All it does is limit your options. On a young horse, I will use two reins. On a seasoned, upper level horse who know everything there is to know about XC, I might use one. Options with that horse might not be what I need......

As you can see, this stallion usually shows in a big french link snaffle.











However, he can be strong on XC. I use a dutch on him and will adjust the rein accordingly. If he is in a receptive mood, I will put it on the snaffle. If he is in a strong mood, I will drop it one ring (not to the bottom), as I did here.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah i use one rein for the middle ring but i have never used one for the very bottom, when i needed the very bottom i just used two reins and a chain. with a chain im sure it would not be good to use one rein on the very bottom since im sure it would be too harsh since if i pulled back the chain would tighten quite a bit..or am i wrong?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm...I've never seen anyone put a curb chain on a dutch bit. I'm not sure I would do it, personally. I am very against broken mouthed curbs. That could make that bit suddenly quite tough, IMHO. Poll pressure I don't mind. Leverage is a different matter.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

It depends on the rider, on their hands and on their horse. Saying that people who only use one rein don't know what they're doing is incorrect. The fact that you assume there would be no reason to use it like that, Faye, shows that you don't fully understand the bit. As Allison pointed out, there are reasons people, including myself, might choose to use such a bit on one rein on the bottom. In the right hands it is not severe to do so and, in fact, can be quite adjustable.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm...I've never seen anyone put a curb chain on a dutch bit. I'm not sure I would do it, personally. I am very against broken mouthed curbs. That could make that bit suddenly quite tough, IMHO. Poll pressure I don't mind. Leverage is a different matter.


i understand what you are saying, i have been planning on getting rid of the chain, it was mainly just because my horse was beginning to take off with me on xc but he has improved alot, and i have been slowly trying to get him to find the pace himself-not me constantly pulling him to slow him down. He def has changed a lot and am hoping to take the chain away this fall


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

PooLP, I understand the bit just fine thanks.

on the top ring it is essentialy a hanging cheek snaffle. Very little poll pressure.

If your reins are connected only to the lowest ring then when you pull the reins the cheekpiece ring moves forward and drags the bridle downwards. This is your poll pressure and it is this which encourages the horse to lower his head. 

However because the mouthpiece is on a separate sliding ring, once the mouthpiece reaches the end of it's sliding action and hits the cheekpiece ring this will make the horse lift his head (this is the gag action and why the bit is not dressage legal). Thus the bit becomes extremly confusing for the horse. Putting a 2nd rein on it (on the snaffle ring) helps to prevent the mouth piece from hitting the cheek piece ring all the time becuse you ride primarily on the top rein and thus helps to eliminate some of the confusion for the horse.

The middle ring has a similar action to the bottom ring except you have less leverage and thus less pinching action

I realy don't like the dutch gag as it is an extremely confusing bit in its action, it is generaly used by people who don't understand it (normaly because it has been described as a continental snaffle) and generaly haven't got the hands to handle it.

BTW the bit pictured above is not an elevator gag. The 3ring gag/4ring gag/dutch gag/passoa gag/continental snaffle is often mistaken for the elevator and it does have a similar action however the elevator has more leverage on the poll and more of a pinching action on the horses head.

This is an elevator


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I took a lesson once at a barn once where they gave me this bit to use. I didn't go back to that barn. One rein or two, jointed leverage bits are never good.


----------

